# Demolition Breakers



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

That is my biggest complaint right there... To go and rent the tool, use the tool and return tool. All the added costs plus fuel and wasted time. I would rather have it ready in the shop to use at a moments notice when needed. For what I have spent I am already half way there and within the next year should be close to having one paid off.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

If you are breaking out anything near to 100 sq. ft., or even 10 sq. ft., you need a bigger hammer, unless your concrete is a lot weaker then ours.

I have a 30# Bosch demo hammer, which I might use for up to a couple of sq.ft. It basically chips away. We use it a lot.

I also have the 60# Bosch "Brute" for bigger jobs. Luckily we don't need it nearly as often.

Much over 100 sq. ft., I go rent a Bobcat with a breaker attachment.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Bosch Brute, they named it that for a reason.:thumbup:

I wouldn't use a roto hammer to break up much more than a stepping stone.:laughing:


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

Well, I will use a roto hammer to drill holes in a slab. Creates weak points. I can't even imagine what 13# demo hammer will break up. Maybe tile? Or a stepping stone.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

I can honestly say who ever framed up the hallway in this place did not accommodate room for a bobcat. Most of the work I do when it comes to breaking concrete involves bathrooms with the occasionally larger slab. So I prefer the smaller hammer for this use where sometimes the bigger tools just won't work.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Mike- said:


> http://www.boschtools.com/Products/Tools/Pages/BoschProductDetail.aspx?pid=11321EVS
> 
> It is a little bit out of the budget but would work good.


If $500 is out of the budget I'd either buy used or save up a little more and keep renting for now.

I also agree you're going to want bigger if you plan on doing anything larger than a skimcoat or small area. :laughing:


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

So the consensus is to get the bigger break? Seems like the right choice.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

If you plan on breaking up slabs even just to run utilitys go bigger! You'll be there all day and burn that little hammer out.

I have the Hilti te-905 and wish I went bigger at times.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

I could see myself getting into a weird position and being underpowered would not help for sure


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

Makita HM1810 70lb breaker is tough. The AVT on the Makita hammers has been a blessing for concrete work. Anti-vibration that really works and saves my arms.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

If the concrete is really thick electric jackhammers suck in general. That little SDSMAX bosch would be great for removing a tile back splash. :laughing:


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

definitely go big. how thick do you need to break up?
i've used the makita and i let it do all the work. me and a friend broke up a 900 square foot patio 3-5 inches thick in 4 hours. me on the breaker and him with a pick mattock. it'll be too heavy for some jobs, but you'll never look back and say "wow that was too easy, i wish i had spent less so i could work more on breaking up that slab."

http://www.amazon.com/Makita-HM1810X3-Lb-Breaker-Hammer/dp/B000N5Y7JW

stronger than the bosch for the equivalent price:

http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-11304KD...ref=sr_1_3?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1322506790&sr=1-3


----------



## Crocop (Nov 29, 2011)

aptpupil said:


> definitely go big. how thick do you need to break up?
> i've used the makita and i let it do all the work. me and a friend broke up a 900 square foot patio 3-5 inches thick in 4 hours. me on the breaker and him with a pick mattock. it'll be too heavy for some jobs, but you'll never look back and say "wow that was too easy, i wish i had spent less so i could work more on breaking up that slab."
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Makita-HM1810X3-Lb-Breaker-Hammer/dp/B000N5Y7JW
> ...


Rent a hilti te 3000 nothing in the electric hammers can even touch it. I use both air hammers and electric and the te3000 is the closest thing u will get in power to an air hammer. It is also very comfortable to work with for long periods of time.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

We rented and used one today. Wacker brand. Not sure who makes that. I know we have rented this one before. You know it's gonna be a bad day when you rent a jackhammer and a diamond blade at the same time. It even hurts when I type.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Crocop said:


> Rent a hilti te 3000 nothing in the electric hammers can even touch it. I use both air hammers and electric and the te3000 is the closest thing u will get in power to an air hammer. It is also very comfortable to work with for long periods of time.


makita gives 63J of energy per impact, hilti does 68J. makita delivers 1,100 impacts a minute, hilti delivers 860. makita is 70lbs, hilti is 66lbs. makita is $1,400, hilti is $1,800. not sure what the OP's budget is, but there are some numbers to consider.
like i said, i used the makita for half a day and didn't have any problem with it. could have gone all day, and i'm a lightweight. just one man's opinion of course.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

I was in a similar situation a few years ago , we used to fight concrete with my little Bosch , too much time spent on it . Then I started renting , but quickly realized wtf am I wasting rental fees . 

So I went on eBay on bought the Bosch brute .. Best investment ever . $1185 shipped . 

Dewalt, makita , and hilti has similar hammers . Not sure on the specs on them , but I'm pretty sure it's better than fighting with the little hammers ..


----------



## ECSOWNER (Jul 25, 2011)

So did you end up buying one?

I'm in the same boat and looking to buy one since I am always renting one. Those basement bathroom rough in's are NEVER where you need the darn things. I probably rent one 10-12 times a year and would of paid for one by now.

I'm not quite sure I want the Bosch Brute, but also don't want to buy a smaller one and next thing you know I'm back to renting the bigger one.


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

I have the makita 1304b, nice smaller hammer ~30-35lbs. Good for the occasional slab and will do dirt work as well. Also good for driving ground rods. Seems they have switched over to the 1500 now. Might still be able to find a 1304 for cheap.


----------

